# What should I do first: update zfs or replace a failed disk?



## tab2tab (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently updated my FreeBSD 8.0 RC3 to 8.1 and after the update I can't import my zpool. My computer says that no such pool exists, even though it can be seen with the 

`# zpool status`

command. I assume that it's due to different zfs versions. That should be solved by a

`# zpool upgrade`

The problem is that I also have a failed disk. What happens to my data if I upgrade a degraded pool? Furthermore a disk label was lost and zfs tried to replace the disk, with a disk which wont be available once I get the disk re-labeled. 

After running 

`# zpool import ztuff`

a few times the pool was suddenly imported and the files seemed to be there? How? Why is the import successful sometimes and sometimes not?

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## tingo (Oct 15, 2010)

Why don't you show us the output from your commands as well?
Also, what version does zfs say that the pool and system is?


----------

